# Terapod - T5 Ready Vivariums



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

We always put your reptiles before our convenience, and that's why we have made sure that our vivariums are designed around the industry standard sizes for T5 bulbs.
Unlike other leading brands all of our vivs snuggly fit a T5 bulb, leaving 1 inch either side. 

*See example:*



34" T5 - Perfect for a 36" Terapod - Too large to fit other leading brand (33.94 inches)
46" T5 - Perfect for a 48" Terapod - Too large to fit other leading brand (45.28 inches)
 

This maximizes the output of light; and the all important UVA and UVB signals that are essential to the well being of your animal. 

Here are some of the benefits of T5 technology: (Courtesy of Arcadia)

Smaller diameter lamp – 5/8 of an inch (16mm) compared to 1” (26mm) 
Flicker free – all T5 lamps operate on efficient, high frequency ballasts 
High output T5 lamps are especially useful for captive reptiles. The extra power that these lamps provide will help a keeper to generate a good UV gradient and provide safe basking quantities of UV over a much wider and deeper area

*Let's compare a couple of T5 and T8 Lamps:*

T5 Forest Reptile Lamp
200%+ more visible light than equivalent length D3 T8 lamp (un-reflected)
80% more UVB than equivalent length T8 lamp (un-reflected)

T5 Desert Reptile Lamp
100%+ more visible light than equivalent length D3+ T8 lamp (un-reflected)
95% more UVB than equivalent length T8 lamp (un-reflected)










*Summary:*

If you want the best lighting for reptile. Buy a Terapod Vivarium, with true 2, 3 and 4 foot measurements.


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Any idea on when the 55 inch and arboreal viv's are going to ready? Also do you know what height the arboreal's are going to be?

Thanks


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Dan12345 said:


> Any idea on when the 55 inch and arboreal viv's are going to ready? Also do you know what height the arboreal's are going to be?
> 
> Thanks


Hey, 

Within the next month for them both here's some prototype pictures (my boss will kill me if he finds out :whip: so please shhhh).

*Terapod Deep 55" Black with cabinet:*










*Smalls (bearded dragon) approves the new Terapod (also loves the new white python dried food). *










*We've got two Tall prototypes: *

One with a full glass front view, sorry about the awful photography i just had to run out and snap some pictures on my iphone. (without the boss noticing!) also took the glass out so you don't have to see my ugly mug.

Also the cabinet is for testing purposes! hence the missing handle.










and the second:

Our Terapod tall range will be 4 ft in height (minimum) .


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, they look smart. Reason I asked for height is that I'm quite interested in how these will be able to fit into a stack.
Your normal deeps are 21 inch high if I'm not mistaken? Would be cool to have the arboreal some multiple of that, say 42 or 63 inchs tall, so that you could stack a couple/few of the deeps next to them and make it nice and flush.


----------

